

Talker group chat changes pricing, unlimited chatters for free - jrom
http://talkerapp.tumblr.com/post/3878402846/talker-goes-free

======
gry
We've been using Talker with our team in Minsk. It's been fantastic, some
things, like JavaScript plugins are ingenious.

Cobbled together a plugin to auto-link FOO-1234 to our JIRA installation.
Plus, multi-line pasting creates an EtherPad session.

    
    
      plugin.onMessageInsertion = function(talkerEvent){
        $('td.message').replace(/(FOO-\d*)/gi, '<a href="https://foo.onjira.com/browse/+$1.toUpperCase()+ target="_blank">'+'$1'.toUpperCase()+'</a>');
        $('span.msg').replace(/(FOO-\d*)/gi, '<a href="https://foo.onjira.com/browse/+$1.toUpperCase()+ target="_blank">'+'$1'.toUpperCase()+'</a>');
      }
    

It's a fantastic, fantastic collab tool.

------
scsmith
I got introduced to talker app a while back while working with the guys from
Teambox. I'm based in the UK while they're all over (Spain, US, UK). I didn't
really see the point at first and figured Skype/IRC would be better but the
more I used it the more I never stopped going on about how cool it was. I'm a
little surprised but super excited that it's now free!

------
excsm
Same here. I had tried out campfire but wasn't overwhelmed with it. I love the
extensibility of Talker. Almost every other day I'm writing a plugin
(<https://github.com/saimonmoore/talker-plugins>) in javascript to enhance my
chatting with my team members.

------
evan_
Nice but why the restriction on keeping logs? Surely it can't be a disk space
concern, text is nothing. If my team is going to use a chat app I want to be
able to reference the logs at a later date.

~~~
cmer
Because they need to make money somewhere, I assume. Totally fair.

------
vramosp
We used Campfire at Masterbranch until we discovered Talker. We're keeping our
old account ($6 a month) just because of the private rooms.

